# IPD 2, Polizeidiensthund im ausbildung searching certification standards



## Irene Howcroft (Nov 13, 2010)

I am trying to locate the certification standards for this Title:

IPD 2, Polizeidiensthund im ausbildung

I have not been able to find anything referencing this particular title.

I have a client who has a dog with this title, I want to help him assess this dog but need the certification standards in order to do so. 

The dog was titled in Germany, is anyone familiar with this title?

Thank you


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

well it translates to "Police Dog in Training" on google translate.

Maybe it is similar to:

Master Trainer, or Executive Protection Dog III title... I cannot find definitions for those either, what are they?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Type of dog and country of origin might help.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

The German Shortcut for a Titled Police Dog would be "PH" 
A Service Police Dog would be DPH
Customs would be ZH
And Police Tracking is PFP if I am not mistaken. 

Are you sure it's not IPO and that you have the O mistaken with the D?


----------



## Irene Howcroft (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you for the responses.

The dog is a male Belgian Malinois trained at some undisclosed kennel in Germany. (Original seller David Kiewel of K9WDI) would not disclose the German Kennel where the supposed certification as obtained.

Definitely not IPO I have a 2009 IPO III Belgium National Champion at my Kennel as one of my stud dogs for my K9 breeding program. I am very familiar with IPO

Executive level III protection dog is not a title given by a certifying agency. I do thank you for looking that up on google


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Could it be that he was in training for a security company rather than the police? they might have their very own titles and practices.


----------



## Irene Howcroft (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandra my concern is that this is an "invented" title for the purposes of selling dogs to the unsuspecting

public. I am trying to do all my research to uncover if at all possible such a title. If there is no certifying agency that is knon and recognix=zed as credible then these dogs are being sold in an unethical manner as ther eis no way to prove thier training and no standard to assess them with.

I am all about producing excellent dogs that can pass certifications that are standardized. (I train police dogs as well as personal protection dogs, in addition to breeding from the best possible blood lines.)

I am infuriated when there is a breach of ethics inthe canine world it hursts all of us.

Irene
www.ruidosomalinois.com


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

the source of the dog says it all


----------



## Irene Howcroft (Nov 13, 2010)

Will,

Can you illuminate/ expand at all ?

Thank you


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Irene Howcroft said:


> Sandra my concern is that this is an "invented" title for the purposes of selling dogs to the unsuspecting
> 
> public. I am trying to do all my research to uncover if at all possible such a title. If there is no certifying agency that is knon and recognix=zed as credible then these dogs are being sold in an unethical manner as ther eis no way to prove thier training and no standard to assess them with.
> 
> ...


There is no such title in Germany. Not that I know off. Let me check with some people if they have heard about a title like that.
I've googled every possible German Combination, if there was an IPD I would have found it. There would have been something out there.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

> IPD 2, *Polizeidiensthund im ausbildung*


Is that how it's spelled in the papers? If so, it's complete Bogus and wasn't written by a German. 

The correct spelling would be "Polizeidiensthund i*n* *A*usbildung" 

And a dog in training is just a dog in training without any title at all. Those are the prospects that just passed the selection. A titled police dog would carry the PH.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Irene Howcroft said:


> Executive level III protection dog is not a title given by a certifying agency. I do thank you for looking that up on google


Therein, you see my point..

It possibly is a description given that has not official meaning.

It could be that someone who was training the dog, made up their own system of rating a dog.

When you joined I asked what is a Level III protection dog, you declined on giving me an answer... 

You have dogs listed as Executive Protection dogs on your website.

And also have dogs listed as Level III Protection dogs.

can you please now, explain what those are? What is a Level III protection dog? what is an executive protection dog? and for that matter what is a Level I, or Level II dog?
and how does that differ from an executive protection dog?

Is there a rating system that differentiates what an Executive Protection (I,II,III) and a regular old protection dog (I,II,III). 

And again I ask, What is a Master Trainer?

now that you are back, maybe you can help me understand this...
Thank you...


----------



## Irene Howcroft (Nov 13, 2010)

Joby,

I apologize,
I did not mean to decline to answer your questions. I do NOT list my dogs for sale at different levels of protection training. 

Rasta (My one stud) is listed that way as he was imported as a French Ring 11 (France) with protection training in addition. He is trained to work under extreme pressure, the same kind of pressure as is expectred from any excellent police patrol dog. He will bite under gunfire, he will bite, for example, when the decoy/suspect fights him with a weapon (stick, object ) He will go for a bite when objects are being thrown at him, he will go over a chair for a bite (if the decoy tries to fight him with a chair or other large item). He knows how to do a building search, will bite under any circumstances and will not give up the fight. He ill biote in small dark rooms with slippery floors, up stairs, in the dark, etc etc, not just in an open field. He is muzel trained which means he will bite a man with no suit on. I have done much advanced training with him and he is as good as my NAPWADA certified dual purpose police dog that has taken 53 street bites in 2 years before he came to my kennel as a stud dog (Not yet on website...he will be by the end if the week)

In truth, the different protection levels are simply about how advanced the obedience and bite training is in addition to the courage and stamina of the dog. 

Personally I believe every personal protection dog should operate to the same standards as a patrol dog as well as being friendly (social) and not aggressive to other dogs or young children. I do not charge different prices for my finnished protection dogs and I am considered one of the most reasonable and produce some of the highest quality protection dogs in the industry. I charge the same as I would to a police department for a fully trained Patrol dog. I believe families should have the same quality as if there is a problem that dog needs to perform the same way in order to protect the family member. Handler school and maintenance training are very important with any protection dog.

Different kennels mean different things regardinmg Level training. There is no industry standard, there is no Nationally recognized certifying Agency that ensures quality. My quality standards are those used by NAPWADA, PSP ETC They are nationally recognized police dog standards.

A master Trainers certificate is earned through many years of selecting and training police dogs in all diciplines: detection, patrol, tracking, being an instructor, working with a large variety of specific training techniques, studying the psu=ychology of the dog and raising and training several dogs from 8 weeks to K-9. Again there is no industry standard, however it is considered in the industry the certificate of highest proficiency as a trainer. Its like collage and doing your PHD. There is no industry standard but there are certain requirements that are common to all.

Thjere is much more...I am tryinmg to keep this concise [not doing very well  ]

If you have any further questions please dont hesitate to ask

Irene
www.ruidosomalinois.com


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Irene Howcroft said:


> Joby,
> 
> I apologize,
> I did not mean to decline to answer your questions. I do NOT list my dogs for sale at different levels of protection training.
> ...


What certifying agency certified you as a master trainer ?


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Irene:

You can go to the AWMA forum and do a search on David Kiewel.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> What certifying agency certified you as a master trainer ?


also....what organization certified Justin as a Decoy, just curious...

you also have two other dogs listed as level III dogs. Not just the one that is listed as an executive protection dog...Abbey and Adesse are listed as a level III.

so what again is a Level III exactly, according to YOU...I was looking for specifically what it is.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

So far I've had no German recognize the IPD. However, they did say (what I was wondering earlier already) if it isn't simply a spelling error and that somebody put IPD instead of IPO down. Since the dog, supposedly is from Germany he could very well have the IPO. Test him, based on the IPO. Since you have an IPO3 it shouldn't be an issue to do that.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> What certifying agency certified you as a master trainer ?


Bump .


----------

